# Attempted and Foiled Terrorist Attack on the Kabba



## Abu_Senpai (Jun 24, 2017)

I am quite happy this happened, since it is definitive proof that there are no links between ISIS and Muslims

Why? Well a follower of Islam would never blow up the holiest Islamic site on earth!

And if this attack wasn't stopped by the Saudis, we would have heard of THOUSANDS dying over the course of one night since the Kabba is jam packed! especially during Ramadan

Source:http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-40390010

Please note that even though ISIS havent Claimed responsibility for this YET. Who else would blow themselves up in this day and age? not too mention the fact that ISIS have claimed responsibility for prior attacks in Saudi Arabia.

This recent attack in my opinion should cease the minds of all fools who think ALL Muslims = isis


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 24, 2017)

Failed you say? No innocent persons were hurt, hopefully.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Jun 24, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Failed you say? No innocent persons were hurt, hopefully.



Yep read the source please. He blew himself up and killed no one

Edit: He did injure 11 though. But no deaths confirmed aside from the terrorists


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 24, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> Who else would blow themselves up in this day and age?


A fucking suicide bomber.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Jun 24, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> A fucking suicide bomber.



Exactly a member of ISIS


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 24, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> Yep read the source please. He blew himself up and killed no one
> 
> Edit: He did injure 11 thought. But no deaths confirmed aside from the terrorists



He blew himself up? Well, good, people like that can rot in the depths of hell, no mercy for subhuman trash like suicide bombers. Glad no one innocent was killed though.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Jun 24, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> He blew himself up? Well, good, people like that can rot in the depths of hell, no mercy for subhuman trash like suicide bombers. Glad no one innocent was killed though.



No one confirmed killed yet.... lets hope it stays that way. 11 WERE injured but no deaths yet


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 24, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> Exactly a member of ISIS


Your world view is so black and white it's not even funny.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 24, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> No one confirmed killed yet.... lets hope it stays that way. 11 WERE injured but no deaths yet



Still, people like that bomber are not human, they have no right to mercy and will hopefully suffer an eternity of hellish torment for what they did.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Jun 24, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Your world view is so black and white it's not even funny.



If you have nothing nice to say. Then dont say anything please. i have no intention of having a debate with you.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 24, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> If you have nothing nice to say. Then dont say anything please. i have no intention of having a debate with you.


Then it's best not to post in public view of anyone else, kiddo.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Jun 24, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Then it's not post in public view of anyone else, kiddo.



that made no sense bro! and your 16 right? wouldnt that make you the kid?


----------



## insidexdeath (Jun 24, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> that made no sense bro! and your 16 right? wouldnt that make you the kid?


Ignore him. He's upset because he can no longer justify his hate for muslims.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Jun 24, 2017)

insidexdeath said:


> Ignore him. He's upset because he can no longer justify his hate for muslims.



I am very good at reading people. i knew that from his first post and i am against even arguing with people like that. I only bother with decent people and thank you for the information.

For every bad person there are 10 good ones. You are proof of that! 

So have a nice day


----------



## insidexdeath (Jun 24, 2017)

Abu_Senpai said:


> I am very good at reading people. i knew that from his first post and i am against even arguing with people like that. I only bother with decent people and thank you for the information.
> 
> For every bad person there are 10 good ones. You are proof of that!
> 
> So have a nice day


Thank you 

Good day to you too sir.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 25, 2017)

erman1337 said:


> -snip-


Are you nut? Killing innocent people is what you wish?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 25, 2017)

Many of the reactions I see on this thread make me sad.
Yes, they are kids mostly.
Yes, they have been brainwashed by the media and by ISIS itself.
But kids like Pacheko are the future, anyway.
And I don't see them open to reevaluate the narrative that has been implanted in their minds.

Naivety is not a characteristic of this time, it has always been the same, people are easy to manipulate... And yet it is sad and scary.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jun 25, 2017)

Well it's a good thing that nobody died...yet and I'm hoping it stays that way.


----------



## insidexdeath (Jun 25, 2017)

noragrets said:


> thanks to alah no muslims were armed
> whish security forces were as efficient preventing terrorist attacks in the west as they are in saudi arabia


Lol your comment contradicts itself. Do you want me to point out why, or do you want to guess that on your own?


----------



## dpad_5678 (Jun 25, 2017)

W A S T E D



No, really. He actually wasted himself.


----------



## failzers (Jun 25, 2017)

Nothing about what i said was hostile. Thanks mods.


----------



## A7MAD (Jun 25, 2017)

I can surely say, there was no victims. Except the idiot blowing himself up.

My brother was there, I am glad he is okay. They were not one but I think  they were three attempts. Although this was one trending on Twitter here.


----------



## WeedZ (Jun 25, 2017)

noragrets said:


> thanks to alah no muslims were armed
> wish security forces in the west were as efficient preventing terrorist attacks  as they are in saudi arabia


You know we have a semi-secret prison full of would be terrorists that are tortured relentlessly, right?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 25, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> You know we have a semi-secret prison full of would be terrorists that are tortured relentlessly, right?


I think that cat jumped out of the bag a long time ago.


----------



## WeedZ (Jun 25, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> I think that cat jumped out of the bag a long time ago.


Totally illegal, yet.. it's still there.


----------



## WeedZ (Jun 25, 2017)

noragrets said:


> i was talking about europe, have you seen the number of recent attacks and casualties there, i have no idea how things work in the states though


I typically consider the west to be the Americas. Europe is like middle earth or something.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 25, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> I typically consider the west to be the Americas. Europe is like middle earth or something.


Well...you're _technically_ right...


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 25, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> I typically consider the west to be the Americas. Europe is like middle earth or something.


LOL, I thought middle earth was in New Zealand. (/s)


----------

